# specialty cigarettes



## panda (Jan 7, 2016)

years back i used to mail order lucky strike lights filtered cigs from new york. that is no longer available. does anyone know of a legitimate online vendor for getting the type of cigs i mentioned?


----------



## JDA_NC (Jan 7, 2016)

Wish I could help. Lucky Strikes always make me think of home.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't smoke but I do Google..

http://www.ciggiesworld.com/search.php?search_query=lucky+strike+light&x=0&y=0


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 7, 2016)

JDA_NC said:


> Wish I could help. Lucky Strikes always make me think of home.



They don't call it the tobacco district for nothin. Actually a great place to see a show. No smoking allowed.


----------

